# Graduate School



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I was recently admitted to the University of Michigan Anna Arbor Musicology PhD program. I am in my fourth year as an undergraduate music and history major at UC Riverside and I can't wait to move ont o graduate school.

Is anyone else here in graduate school?


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I am in graduate school. I am studying for a master's degree in Ecology and Conservation at the Faculty of Biology and Geology from the Babes-Bolyai University in Cluj Napoca (Romania). My bachelor's degree is in Environmental Science from the same University.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

We don't have a specific name like Graduate School for it, but I'm almost at the end of a master's degree in what I guess could be translated as Musicology.

I have the possibility of a PhD roaming around in the back of my head, but that won't happen any time soon. I need a few years to grow and change a little before I seriously consider undertaking something like that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

MrCello said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was recently admitted to the University of Michigan Anna Arbor Musicology PhD program. I am in my fourth year as an undergraduate music and history major at UC Riverside and I can't wait to move ont o graduate school.
> 
> Is anyone else here in graduate school?


How many years total is the program? 5 years?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations! That is my home state's school and I almost went there myself, albeit, not for the music program. I don't know much the music program, but if it is anything like their other graduate programs, then you should be very proud of yourself and the great education you'll be receiving.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> How many years total is the program? 5 years?


Yes five years estimated


----------

